# My RBPs seemed stop growing



## pampiranha (Jul 13, 2004)

Guys! I have now 6 RBP's and they are on a 50 gal. tank, three of them are almost 4 inches and and it seemed that now at there fourth month they stopped growing, I observed this because on there three months on my tank they grow according to schedule and now they haven't again inched a bit. The situation is that I put in two more babies with them, could it be food rivalry or there is a problem with my feeding? I normally feed live feeders about 15 feeders for the 6 of them. Hope you guys could help me tnx!


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Try feeding them prawns or something more nutritious. And stop feeding them feeders so much.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol well the first problem is that you have too many reds in a 55, only 3 should be in there!! also feeders arnt good for them, id feed shrimp krill white fish fillet squid and beefheart mixing it all up, feeders like once a month just for hunting abilitys tho, i suggest getting them a 90 gallon atleast


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

My p's did that. It seemed like they were going to be 4" forever. Now my biggest one is about 7 1/4". I've had him since March.

I don't see a problem with feeding only feeders. They can get all the nutrition they need from them. I've fed mine only feeders when they started to turn red.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

the thing with feeders is taht they are all jamed up with a shitload of others and they piss and sh*t all over each other everyday till someone buys them the reason why ppl tell u not to use feeders alot is because u never know hwat kind of disease they can be carrying


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

:nod: its not so much that goldfish arent nutricious but they're always sick and those diseases can transfer over to your P's

but they arent as nutricious as shrimp or fish


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i lost 7 reds from feeding a sic feeder fish.


----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

Water flow, water quality, space and genetics play as much a factor in your fish physical dvelopments as much as nutrition. I suggest getting a bigger tank in excess of 150 gallons, a powerhead and change the water at least once a month.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i do water changes atleast once a week


----------



## pampiranha (Jul 13, 2004)

tnx guys it really helped alot!







hey shutter sorry for my last comment!peace!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What kind of shrimp are you guys feeding your P's? Are they freshwater shrimp like what you can get at a baitshop, or are they just normal shrimp you get at Safeway? Are there any concerns with the P's reacting badly to any residual seasalt on the shrimp?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> What kind of shrimp are you guys feeding your P's? Are they freshwater shrimp like what you can get at a baitshop, or are they just normal shrimp you get at Safeway? Are there any concerns with the P's reacting badly to any residual seasalt on the shrimp?


 normal raw shrimp that we would eat... any supermarket is fine....

just rinse it off real quick in water after you defrost


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

if you can buy unpeeled shrimp, spring for that instead. the shells have carotene in them and will help to make your rbp have better coloration. the only thing with unpeeled shrimp/prawn is, i'd rip off the heads since they have sharp prongs. aside from that, you're good to go.


----------

